# Afordable damascus knife? Are they good?



## AlexGT (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all!

I was looking at two folders that advertise damascus blades for less than $60 on ebay what do you guys think?

First is the Puma damascus folder, don't know what steel core it has







Then there is the Boker Earl Damascus, unknown steel core.






And finally there is this one that looks really nice and has a VG10 core made by Seki japan, I have another knife made by seki and the quality is superb! but costs about $150






Which one would you buy, save and get the seki or jump on the cheaper ones? Any other damascus knives you know with designs similar to these and afordable?

Thanks!
AlexGT


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Alex,

I have the Mcusta, a very similar model (no false edge and a slightly more pointed tail but with Quince wood scales as your picture). It's a nice knife, smooth opening, solid lock up and, from the reviews I have seen, extremely good edge holding.

However, I live in the UK and no longer feel comfortable EDCing a locking blade. If I am doing something (e.g. walking/camping) where I could reasonably justify to the law having a locking knife I'll choose something more substantial. The Mcusta definitely has a "gentlemans" blade profile more suited to every day tasks rather than heavy duty cutting.

For this reason the knife is "going spare". If you'd like it send me your address and I'll stick in the post for the price of shipping:thumbsup:.

Hods


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Hodsta, PM sent!

AlexGT


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 5, 2008)

Item shipped.


Hods


----------



## adamlau (Aug 5, 2008)

A vey generous and altruistic offer, Hodsta  . Kudos to you :thumbsup: .


----------



## fnmag (Aug 6, 2008)

Well done Hodsta, good on ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (Aug 6, 2008)

:bow:Inspiring Hodsta!:bow:

Mayo


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 6, 2008)

very nice of you sir!!


----------



## shakeylegs (Aug 6, 2008)

Alex, The puma is very heavy and very noticeable in your pocket. It's built like a tank but has none of the refinement of the Mcusta blades. You're not missing anything with the puma - you'll enjoy and appreciate the Mcusta.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 6, 2008)

And once again the generosity and spirit of brotherhood I feel lives on as the backbone of the "real" cpf shows its strength. 

That Custa looks really nice!


----------



## COMMANDR (Aug 6, 2008)

*Outstanding!!!* :thumbsup: The brotherhood of "The CPF" is strong.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Aug 6, 2008)

+1. A very generous gesture Hodsta! :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 6, 2008)

I am truly humbled by the generosity of David (Hodsta), All I can say is thank you from the bottom of my heart, I will EDC it with honor and take very good care of it.

Sincerely:
AlexGT


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey! Fugetdaboudit:thumbsup:

Just let us know if it is up to scratch when you've had chance to play with a while an' give us a warts an' all review - the Mcusta is a good, but under-represented knife IMO.


----------



## AlexGT (Aug 12, 2008)

I recieved the knife today, thanks Hodsta! :thumbsup:

*:wow::twothumbs:rock:IT'S GORGEOUS!!!:rock::twothumbs:wow:*​ 
Here are some pictures of the beauty, I am totally stunned!




































I will EDC it proudly! Thanks again!

Sincerely!
AlexGT :thanks:


----------



## Hodsta (Aug 13, 2008)

Nice Pics Alex:thumbsup:.

It's a real pleasure to hear you are so happy with it.

Cheers
Hods


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice pics and a nice knife too.
:rock:


----------



## 42 (Aug 14, 2008)

Mcusta is my favorite brand of knife and I have a few of them. Excellent quality and the razor sharp VG-10 holds an edge like nobody's business.

If you go this route, you will not be disappointed.

Mark


----------



## TKC (Aug 16, 2008)

*Damascus for less than $60 is NOT REAL Damascus by ANY stretch of the imagination!*


----------



## dasBULK (Sep 14, 2008)

I have the same Mcusta but with cocobolo handles. I love mine too but it doesn't see as much pocket time as some of my others.


----------



## 1 what (Nov 29, 2008)

Just to let you know....you guys have a lot to answer for.
Read this thread a couple of months ago and ended up purchasing 1 of the quince handled Mcusta's. 
Very nice at the price.
Thanks for the information.


----------

